# Longbow versus Recurve



## Nugefan (Jul 10, 2009)

I guess it's like a cotton pickin' gun ...

which do ya favor and 'splain a little to me why you like each .....

I am wanting a long bow but see quite a lot of folks shooting a recurve .....

and what about arras , can you same arras in longbow and recurve with same poundage and draw length .....


----------



## ky_longbow (Jul 10, 2009)

i like 'em both, i shoot a longbow more often than my recurves and yes alot of my bows will digest the same carbon arrow.
i like the longbow for quietness and to me it just feels better in the hand, and i like the recurve because its shorter and can be shot more easily from a ground blind, and to me im more accurate with a curve and they tend to be a tad bit faster.........BUT if you want the best of both worlds go with a hybrid longbow.........just my 
.02 worth


----------



## van_fl (Jul 10, 2009)

A recurve is only a more efficient long bow, on the other hand the gap has closed in resent years. Long bows are easer to make hunting silent. However with A recurve and proper tuning of bow and arrow they can be just a quiet. I shoot both for hunting , It just depends on the day If I go with the long bow or the recurve.  With the long bow I keep my hunting shots under 30 yards. With the recurve I am good to 40 or more I know most will take me to task abut shooting  over 30 yards, However I have proved myself for the last 50 years of shooting a bow.


----------



## frankwright (Jul 10, 2009)

Mainly personal preference but I will say there are only some people that can shoot both equally well.
I started with a recurve way back when but soon went to a longbow as it just seemed to be calling me.

I own 5 longbows and the only recurve I have is an Bear Minuteman that a friend gave me and he said Fred gave it to his dad.
I think some recurves are a thing of beauty and I have always liked the looks of the Big Horns but I just like shooting a longbow better.
Longbows are more sensitive to arrows as most are not cut to center but carbon arrows will probably work in both.
A recurve is a little handier in a tree or a ground blind for sure and I think it ie easier to transition from a compond to a recurve as the handles are more similar than a longbow.
Just shoot what you like, it's all fun!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jul 10, 2009)

Purely personal choice.

I have all recurves and have never had any interest in longbows.

By contrast there are many out there that shoot longbows and would give no consideration for recurves.

Both have their pros and cons, but it pretty much boils down to what "YOU" like best.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 10, 2009)

Longbows are quieter, lighter, and easier to carry in the field, for me.  String contact on the limbs is what makes recurves louder.  Longbows can be as fast or faster than a recurve.   If you are going through 100 bows randomly picked off of E-bay, with half of them being recurves, the recurves will average higher speeds, but the very fastest, most efficient limbs made today are on a longbow.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jul 10, 2009)

I shoot both also. I can't decide which one I like the best. My long bow shoots great and I am getting use to my recurve. The more I shoot it the better I like it. I guess I will keep em both! The recurve does shoot faster than my long bow, but, 13+ lbs. heavier draw weight will do that! I agree with the others, shot what ya like and shoot often!


----------



## dpoole (Jul 10, 2009)

Andy shoot what you got !


----------



## Al33 (Jul 10, 2009)

If you look at scores from traditional archery competitions you will find that the Mens recurve classes generally have higher scores than the men's longbow classes. That tells me they are more accurate, collectively speaking. I shot recurves most of my life but now favor the longbows. One of the things I like the most about a longbow is that I do not have to use a bow stringer to string one up. Stringing up a recurve without a stringer is a bad idea.


----------



## BkBigkid (Jul 10, 2009)

strictly a personal Preference.  

I have a bunch of Recurves and only one Long Bow. 
Stringing is Easier with a Long Bow. 
Accuracy is what you Practice with. 
Pick what you Like and shoot shoot shoot. You can't go wrong either way


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 10, 2009)

I prefer a lonbow due to reasons stated above. Quieter, fast, and dont have to use a blame stringer.


----------



## robert carter (Jul 10, 2009)

At one time I thought I was a better shot with a recurve but I`m not sure thats the case over the last 5 or so years. I enjoy hunting with a longbow so much more than a recurve.As others have said the ease of stringing as well as the quiet factor. I can shoot a longbow and kill a critter and not remember anchoring or the release.Its automatic , without thinking. With a recurve I tend to shoot slower and remember each step of the shot. Sounds crazy I know but I`ll go with automatic - shooting without thinking. It fills the freezer for me.RC


----------



## dutchman (Jul 10, 2009)

You'll find out in the morning, if you didn't already know...


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 12, 2009)

So what did you decide on Andy? Longbow or Recurve.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 12, 2009)

After watching Andy shoot yesterday me thinks he is gonna be a longbow shooter all the way. Heck, knowing him like I do I spect he will be a self bow shooter before it's over with.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 12, 2009)

Al33 said:


> After watching Andy shoot yesterday me thinks he is gonna be a longbow shooter all the way. Heck, knowing him like I do I spect he will be a self bow shooter before it's over with.




 I agree Al. He shot well, and with authority! 

Taking lessons learned from the crack dealer of Traditional Archery, (Al), we baited Andy with good equipment.
He shot the first 2 rounds with an Apex Predator and fine carbons,
third round with a Howard Hill Cougar and beautiful
cedars.  That ought to be agin' the rules.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 12, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> I agree Al. He shot well, and with authority!
> 
> Taking lessons learned from the crack dealer of Traditional Archery, (Al), we baited Andy with good equipment.
> He shot the first 2 rounds with an Apex Predator and fine carbons,
> ...



Can you say "gut hooked?"


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 13, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Can you say "gut hooked?"



Good Deal


----------



## Al33 (Jul 13, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> I agree Al. He shot well, and with authority!
> 
> Taking lessons learned from the crack dealer of Traditional Archery, (Al), we baited Andy with good equipment.
> He shot the first 2 rounds with an Apex Predator and fine carbons,
> ...



I didn't give him any lessons that I recall but I do recall an encouraging team effort from you, Dutchman, pinenut, Dennis, and others.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 13, 2009)

bam_bam said:


> So what did you decide on Andy? Longbow or Recurve.




longbow all the way so far .... although like Al said , I like them stick bows ....



Al33 said:


> After watching Andy shoot yesterday me thinks he is gonna be a longbow shooter all the way. Heck, knowing him like I do I spect he will be a self bow shooter before it's over with.



with cedar arras and I am set .....



Jake Allen said:


> I agree Al. He shot well, and with authority!
> 
> Taking lessons learned from the crack dealer of Traditional Archery, (Al), we baited Andy with good equipment.
> He shot the first 2 rounds with an Apex Predator and fine carbons,
> ...



baited to say the least , I really appreciate all the help and encourgement from everyone ..... and the loaning me there tools of the trade .....



dutchman said:


> Can you say "gut hooked?"



who me .....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2009)

Outside of all of the reasons given so far, (and if this has been said, sorry) I prefer shooting recurve because it doesn't stack as fast on the draw as a longbow does. For target shooting that prolly isn't much of an issue, but for hunting, should you find yourself in a situation where you might have to lock down and hold your draw for a few, it would kill my shoulder to have to hold a longbow.

But yes, longbows are faster and quieter.


----------



## choctawlb (Jul 13, 2009)

Andy,
I started out shooting a recurve back in the 70's, then started shooting a longbow in the late 80's, and a selfbow for the past 3 years. For me a longbow is more forgiving thus more accurate, for my shooting style. I can shoot a recurve well, but I must work hard on making sure I'm not doing anything incorrectly  with my draw, anchor, grip ect.
For me the longbow just kinda puts em where I want em, without a whole lotta daily examination of my form. But the selfbow is just magical especially if you made it yourself.
Ken


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jul 13, 2009)

I got the opportunity to shoot both this weekend side by side. My brother has a recurve and I have the longbow. What we both agreed on was that each had its own perks but overall we liked the longbow better. It was faster, quieter, and overall just a smoother shooting bow. That being said the recurve seemed like it may be a little easier to shoot in hunting situations because it was much easier to hold at full draw for a length of time.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jul 13, 2009)

With all the comments made, I still stand by my original statement.

Purely personal

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## dpoole (Jul 13, 2009)

Andy that hickory stave you have is dry ..  Get to work ....


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm a recurve man.  Longbows hurt my elbow and recurves don't so I shoot recurves.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 13, 2009)

I shoot a hybrid, longbow, and recurve and like all three. The one I shoot the best usually varies from day to day. I figure all of them must be defective...couldn't be me.


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 14, 2009)

Andy after seeing you shoot this weekend I'd say that you are "Silent Death" with whatever you pick up.  Shoot what you enjoy and buy the best that you can afford.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jul 14, 2009)

A lot of recurve guys compare there bows to the older style longbows that had lots of issues. There was a time when the longbow all but came extinct. With the advent of the R & D lb, a properly built longbow has eliminated the negative issues of the old longbows and retained all the advantages.
Reflex Deflex longbows are generally faster, definitely quieter, lighter and easier to carry, more forgiving to shoot, much less likely to end up with a limb problem, no hand shock, and if properly fit to the shooter there should be no stack. 
All that being said, most people will shoot what they are used to.

BigJim


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 14, 2009)

johnweaver said:


> Andy after seeing you shoot this weekend I'd say that you are "Silent Death" with whatever you pick up.  Shoot what you enjoy and buy the best that you can afford.



Oh yeah! Aint a tree in the woods safe when Andy's huntin. Trees tremble and sway when "Silent Death" draws back his bow. 

Sorry bro, you shot great, everyone kills a tree now and then


----------



## dutchman (Jul 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Outside of all of the reasons given so far, (and if this has been said, sorry) I prefer shooting recurve because it doesn't stack as fast on the draw as a longbow does. For target shooting that prolly isn't much of an issue, but for hunting, should you find yourself in a situation where you might have to lock down and hold your draw for a few, it would kill my shoulder to have to hold a longbow.
> 
> But yes, longbows are faster and quieter.



If your bow is long enough to accomodate your draw length, stack is not an issue.


----------



## ScottGray (Jul 15, 2009)

I started shooting recurves and did for 20 plus years and shot them very well. About 2 years ago I  started shooting  a BlackCreek Banshee hybrid longbow and sold my recurve. Do I shoot the longbow better....not really. I have always shot a recurve better but I enjoy shooting longbows more.  Also I got my Howard Hill Big Five from the HH SE Classic in the mail last Wednesday and I gotta say it is a blast to shoot!!! It is a simple stick and string but it is a shooter for sure.


----------

